# Install Adobe CS6 in Windows 10



## RamblinWreck (Feb 10, 2017)

I have both a laptop and desktop each using Windows 10 Pro.
I have a copy of Adobe Master Collection Suite CS6. I have downloaded it to my download folder (two Files) and moved them to an Adobe CS6 folder. When I attempt to install, I select" install with serial number" the install system presents the list of programs I can install. I uncheck all except 3 applications. the system begins the process, halts and presents a message, "error encountered, restart, remove virus, application and firewall files". I reboot into Safe mode with network, selective startup with startup items unchecked. Rebooting, proceeding to install AdobeCS6 and get the same error message. This is repeated on the second computer also.
Can anyone help?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like you may have a corrupt download file. Might try downloading it again.


----------

